# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ответы 1С: Профессионал УНФ

## applesound

Добрый день.
Поделитесь плз, ответами по тесту 1С: Профессионал УНФ

Есть много курсов по 1с, в основном для программистов. Поделюсь с удовольствием.

----------


## applesound

Экзамен сдан, вопрос не актуален.

----------


## Aizha

Кто может поделиться ответами на 1С:Профессионал по УНФ, пожалуйста!

----------


## tryital123

Добрый день, нужны ответы на проф по УНФ, готов обменять на ответы проф УТ 11.4 или Рознице

----------


## 4321

Всем привет. Кто может поделиться ответами на Проф по УНФ и Проф по ЗУП актуальными? Возможен обмен на ответы по Проф по Технологическим вопросам и 1С Документооборот

----------

